
Netflix's new TV interface design - sandrobfc
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/see-whats-next-on-tv
======
herodotus
What I really dislike is Netflix's decision to play, with sound, movie clips
as I browse. At the very least, they should provide an option to disable this
bad feature.

~~~
sandrobfc
Totally agree, I can't even see why they would want to play that clip upfront
anyway. If I stop at a series and I'm reading the description, this will only
make me want to jump right next to another title.

